# 4wheeler questions



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i have posted on here and asked everyone in know if they had or knew someone with a 4wheeler in good shape for sale. i had a few pm's sent from some folks on here but im not a mechanic and if there were big or small things wrong i would have to take it somewhere. i may just suck it up and go to a shop and get one off the showroom floor. where are some places around that have friendly service are are square dealing? there is a place in my town but im not sure about tax and freight. i hate seeing a $4000 price tag and get hit with $4999 out the door crap. thanks, jeremy


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Craigslist. Just have to fish it, be patient and be ready to jump when you see something you like. Sometimes a wad of cash in hand helps brings down the price. 

Ive heard good things about Kennys Motorsports in Brewton. My dad got a roof for his mule from them a few weeks ago $50 cheaper than anywhere we had looked. I went to the polaris dealer in pcola to price an oil change. After they quoted me $125 I walked out and won't be back. Changed it myself for about $20. Im all for them making a profit but gezz.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

tough request, I am looking for the same thing and no mechanic here but they all need work all the time with age to keep rolling.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*sorry*

i owe you guys an apology. i got the deal of the year on a four wheeler a couple weeks ago.

I got snaked out of 2 on craigslist because i didn`t jump up as soon as i saw the add. Well, on one of them i went to go see it in mobile as soon as the owner said i could. I was headed down i-10 80 mph when she sent me a text to tell me some guy just came and bought it. i was the first one to call her. I had a pocket full of cash and i was steaming pissed at her. Then a couple of days later i was scanning craigslist like i do 20 times a day and there it was, what i was wanting at a good price. I called the guy and while i was taliking to him i was scanning this forum and low and behold, he had just placed the add on here too. I got up and drove to his house, we struck an awesome deal and i coouldn`t be happier. I still look at craigslist every day looking for another good deal for a friend of mine. 

What price range are you guys looking in? I know of a couple of 4 wheelers at "fair" prices but not a steal.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Same here Chumm, that or it is a dog or worse. $1500 for an awesome deal or 1000 or less for an ok unit

I had a great golf cart, trailer all at a good price, used it once, doubled my $$ and sold it a week later, should have kept it!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*here is a couple*

http://dothan.craigslist.org/rvs/2465574194.html not a steal but cash talks.



http://dothan.craigslist.org/rvs/2477308147.html older




http://dothan.craigslist.org/rvs/2439126060.html smaller 2wd



http://dothan.craigslist.org/rvs/2466072744.html talked to this guy today. newly rebuilt motor and rear end. 

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/mcy/2476932827.html 




remember there are probably 1,000 others like me that check craigslist all day looking to buy something to make an extra $

i suggest if you are seriously looking to buy, have the cash on you not at the bank or at the house.

good luck


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

thanks. $1500, maybe $2000 used. otherwise im going for a brand new bike. that way im broke at 1st but i know whatever is done to the bike, i did it myself.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I know of a 2000 polaris sportsman 500 for sale, I think hes asking 25, or 2, not sure but can let you know. its snorkeled, on 27 executioners and its a strong bike. let me know if you need his number


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

*4 wheeler*

Send a PM to Beulahboy, he has a polaris 500 4x4 that he is talking about getting rid of.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

I use an app called Craigslist Notifications, you can set search criteria and you get a notification on your phone. I have Android operating system phone.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

thanks for all the help. i went to a shop in town today and im trying to weigh my options. Marriage or 4wheeler, child support and rent. i guess i will stick with a used bike for now. Still looking if anyone hears of anything. Chumm, thanks for posting. JoshH, i would like to talk with your buddy. im not out to look pretty on the bike. i just want it to crank when there is a deer down or a storm coming or im way off and its already dark. my mud riding dust slinging days are almost out of my system so im working it on the plots and giving the kids rides around the yard.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*wheeler in dothan*

mash_here!_for_another_4_WHEELER_add


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

found a 2006 big bear 350 4x4. guy replaced rearend. new brakes all around. dont know what they are called but it has some mean looking tires on it. almost like sand tires you see on dirtbikes in the desert. doesnt look like it could get stuck. winch on the front. asking $2500. any help would be apreciated if anyone knows anything about yamaha bikes.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

gcrbama said:


> i have posted on here and asked everyone in know if they had or knew someone with a 4wheeler in good shape for sale. i had a few pm's sent from some folks on here but im not a mechanic and if there were big or small things wrong i would have to take it somewhere. i may just suck it up and go to a shop and get one off the showroom floor. where are some places around that have friendly service are are square dealing? there is a place in my town but im not sure about tax and freight. i hate seeing a $4000 price tag and get hit with $4999 out the door crap. thanks, jeremy


*My sister is selling her 2008 Ozark Suzuki for around $3000 if your interested PM me and I will get you in touch with my Brother in law so you can look at it.They live off Pine forest rd N of 29. It's a nice bike, I have the exact same one but mine is pimped out more , super fun and a work horse as well. It only has about 10 hours on it too.*


----------



## Bpatrick (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a badboy buggie for sale


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*Wheeler*

*2003 Honda 350 TRX Foreman - $1300 (Lucedale,MS)*

Date: 2011-07-10, 11:16AM CDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 


I have for sale a nice 2003 Honda 350 TRX Foreman. It runs and drives great! It is a electric shift 2X4. The first $1300.00 cash takes it!!!! Just call (228)990-0557 


Location: Lucedale,MS
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice, wish I was closer!


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

still looking if anyone has run across anything.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*wheeler*

Motor/Trans in great condition. Tires are old. Large skid plate under motor bay. Needs steering shaft bushing (squeaking, not gone) Front cage damage (see pic) is from an over zealous sapling. I've had a blast on this thing, and the lack of a clutch makes it a breeze to just ride. Freaking love it. If I didn't need the cash, I wouldn't be selling it. Best offer gets it, because I gotta sell it by July 20th.

Call / Text for details (251) 554-6158
or
Respond via email in the link above [Preferred] 



Location: Daphne
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------

